# Peruvian paso



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Yay a gaited breed I am familiar with! I trained a PP, easiest horse ever to train, but I was bored quickly with the paddling & the weird canter, but smooth city for sure. Ok your boy, could be just the picture, but he has no "brio", as these horses tend to have a common head, they need that presense to pull it off and make that head look like it belongs. He has an upside down neck, but his shoulder is perfect for the breed, slants nicely and long! Nice heartgirth, his back is on the long side, croup is sloped nice. Now onto the worst part of this horse & it's breed in general, the hind end, it's angulation makes this breed very suspectible to hock problems, I was told by the breeder it's common, sorry cannot remember the name she called it. Anyways, I was told not to ride a PP on hills & mountains, but gee, these guys are from Peru, the Andes? Hello? Oh well, just passing on the info. I am sure your horse is as smooth as silk and his coat is very slick. Again, could just be the picture, maybe once under saddle, he arches his neck, paddles, and is full of "brio"!


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks you ! 
He has what I think is called a.. Fallen crest ? The top of his neck lays over. 
And is floppy lol. 
But when i'm riding him he can stand it up and it looks so muscular it looks like a fjords neck, it's arched.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That is the brio, he has it. These horses tend to come alive under saddle, rather common looking goofing off in the pen, but when they are paddling it's a different story! You may think you are moving to beat the band as you can feel those legs going a mile a minute but have someone ride your horse, and look at their shoulders, head, etc, no movement! Also a cool thing to try is the champagne glass, ride your horse holding a glass of liquid (doesn't have to be champagne, water will do), you won't spill a drop unless YOUR hand is unsteady.


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah he's a ball of energy. 
Very forward going. But controllable with it. 
There's times he will be really collected, under himself. he will have his neck arched and head in, and be taking huge steps, that are super smooth and be getting no where lol. But he can also 'trot' as fast as the other horses canter. 
Super sensitive. I just trail ride on him though


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

What is your horse's name? Did you give him a Spanish one? The horse I trained was registered as "Helada Roja", means red ice, she was red roan. All her traits are exactly as you described with your horse.


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

His registered name is El Bandito MDA 
I have his papers. Maybe they are related. 
I think his neck falling may have to to with being over weight before I got him ? Idk it's always been this way. But the fact he can stand it up, having it look like all muscle and gorgeous kinda strange . The veins even show in his neck when he's working and has it stood up. 

When someones on him coming strait for you, he looks huge. riding him he has tons of presence and looks like a super show horse. 
In the pasture.. He's ugly. 
But he's cool


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

He's not ugly by any means, just plain, but under saddle is where it counts anyways! Looking forward to more pics of your boy, I am loving him already!


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Well that neck and his withers just bug me. I might post more pics in the pictures section


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

He's built really interesting, but what would worry me the most is his hind end. There is something that pasos get where there their suspensory tendons can drop.......DSLD or something along those lines. Because he's standing camped under, I would kind of worry about his hind end. That stance (at least based on this one photo) makes him look like he's uncomfortable.

I dunno, I am not a vet. But I would always be afraid to get a paso for that reason. But I worry too much I must admit!


----------



## xlntperuvian (Jul 1, 2012)

First, he has a nice long shoulder, but it's definitely *not* perfect for the breed. The angle is too steep. This will limit the extension of his front legs. He has very high withers for a Peruvian, most don't have pronounced withers. Am I seeing a big scar on his shoulder just below the withers or is that something on his coat? 

He is of a good weight, not too fat or thin and looks healthy. He seems to have nice bone and his front legs look good and straight. 

He's long through the loin, but he has a nice hip angle, long croup and proper tailset. I'd like to see more muscle on his gaskin. He's a bit higher in the hocks than I'd like - by the way this breed does NOT have hock problems. 

Like you, I don't care for his neck. Too short for me. 

One thing I want to make clear - Peruvian Horses DON'T PADDLE. Paddling and winging are different things and are caused by conformational faults. 

These definitions are taken from a great book on horse conformation called Equine Photos & Drawings for Conformation & Anatomy:

_If the horse is toed-in , the foot deviates outward as it advances. This motion called "paddling", strains the sides of the joints, although the horse usually does not interfere. _

_If the horse is toed-out the foot deviates inward as it advances. This "Winging-in" motions leaves the inside of the opposite foreleg vulnerable to interference_. 

What Peruvians have is called Termino. It is not due to a conformational fault in the lower legs. The motion originates in the shoulder.


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks! 

The marks you see were just hair missing from screwing around with the other horses. 
He does have a scar from a bite on the other side though. 
The ones you see grew hair right back.


----------



## G8tdh0rse (Aug 14, 2012)

Wearsnear, it is not paddling. That is a conformational fault in any breed. A Peruvian has termino, which might look like paddling to the untrained eye. It is a lateral rolling movenent in the front legs that orginates in the shoulder. 
I also don't know what you are talking about when you refer to hock problems being common. I know many Peruvians and don't know any with hock problems. One of the strong points of the breed is soundness. The DSLD disorder occurs in many breeds but the so called "research" paper about it was done on Peruvians. It could have been done on any breed. The researchers just picked Peruvians. It was a very poorly done research project that has for years blackened the reputation of the Peruvian horse


----------



## xlntperuvian (Jul 1, 2012)

*Just how bad was that research? This bad:*



G8tdh0rse said:


> The DSLD disorder occurs in many breeds but the so called "research" paper about it was done on Peruvians. It could have been done on any breed. The researchers just picked Peruvians. It was a very poorly done research project that has for years blackened the reputation of the Peruvian horse


I'm glad you brought this up. The original "research" done on dsld was not a study at all. It was simply a data search query that was run to extract information from the Veterinary Medical Data Program used by 29 veterinary school hospitals in North America. The query was run on data gathered over a 10-year period from 1987 to 1997 on all "breeds" brought in to those veterinary hospitals. Some of those "breeds" are "grade horses", "foreign warmbloods", "Pintos" and "hunters". 

Again, this was simply a data search - no horses were ever examined for this project. 

_The query specifically searched for the following diagnoses: Suspensory Ligament Desmitis, Suspensory Ligament Rupture, Suspensory Ligament Sprain, and Suspensory Ligament Laxity. At the time this query was run these were the only codes for suspensory ligament disease in the veterinary computer database._

In other words, anything and everything that affected the suspensory ligaments of these horses got lumped together under the heading "suspensory disease". Suspensory rupture is not a disease. Suspensory strain is not a disease. 

After the data was extracted by "breed", the number of horses diagnosed with any of the suspensory problems listed above was compared to the number of horses of each breed that were brought in to the veterinary hospitals for any problem. It was claimed that _"That normalizes the percentages to the number of horses in the population." _No, it doesn't. It only compares horses that have been diagnosed with suspensory problems to horses that have been diagnosed with other health problems _at those veterinary hospitals_. It does not compare the number of horses with "suspensory problems" to the population of healthy horses or to the total population of horses of each breed. 

This was a *very* flawed "research project" that was used as the basis for even more flawed "research". And yes, this nonsense is still being used to blacken the reputation of the breed.


----------



## krisfulc (Jan 10, 2012)

I would love to see more pictures of this guy. Maybe being ridden??? I have a feeling he looks completely different undersaddle and using his body.


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

I wish I had someone to get pics of us riding! He stands tall and is all of the sudden super beautiful lol


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry, I don't know the correct terms for the gaits, I was told paddling by the owner but she wasn't knowledgable about the breed either, lol. As for for the hock problems, I was told something in the back legs & figured hocks but was probably the condition mentioned above. I have video of me riding her but it in the old VHS format, I need to figure out how to get that transferred to my pc, if anyone knows?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

